# Hfh 2015



## rickg (Mar 3, 2015)

This is just for info for people's diaries.
We don't need any money yet....Don't need any names yet.

Date: Monday 5th October 2015
Venue: West Hill
Price: Â£55 for Golf, bacon rolls, coffee, 2 course carvery
HFH website donation:Â£35
Total cost Â£90

Normal cost (with a 3 course meal) is Â£98 without prizes etc, so you can Richart has worked his magic again. :thup:

I'll be looking to set up this years HFH charity page later this month and will post full details of how to pay at that time.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah Baby :whoo:


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in Rick.:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Holidays booked already :whoo:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 3, 2015)

Time to find a hotel


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2015)

West Hill?

Well I never saw that one coming


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 3, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, go on then!


----------



## Midnight (Mar 3, 2015)

Well done,  looking forward to this already.  Hopefully i wont get lost on the way to the  tees this time &#128518;


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm definitely in for this, will probably make a weekend of it driving down Friday. Rick, I hope your offer for a knock at Centurion is still live


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Travelodge Woking Centre is Â£27 a night :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2015)

Haven't made it to one of these yet but hoping to come down this year. Especially if I can convince work that I need to be in the Leatherhead office that week!


----------



## masterosouffle (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounds great, looking forward to it!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 3, 2015)

Loved the course last time.  Sign me up.


----------



## glynntaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

Sound great to me. Not done one yet so will be well up for it and meeting new golfing buddies.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2015)

Just realised where this is and it never once dawned on me before, its in squaddie country. Might take a wee visit up to Gibraltar Barracks if I'm sadistic enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Val said:



			Just realised where this is and it never once dawned on me before, its in squaddie country. Might take a wee visit up to Gibraltar Barracks if I'm sadistic enough.
		
Click to expand...

Fish might take you to the North Camp Pub if your feeling in a friendly mood


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2015)

Ooooooooh I was gutted to miss last year. Great stuff R&R.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sweet, had a great time there 2 yrs ago, look forward to bettering my score this year


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2015)

Slumming it again then...!
When are we going to get a decent venue?:ears:

Suppose I'd better come along......,..:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Travelodge Woking Centre is Â£27 a night :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Alternatively the Travelodge in Guildford Â£34 per night, and according to Google maps the same travel time from both, Woking 4 miles to West Hill, Guildford 5 miles, travel time 11mins, give or take traffic or course.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Going to try to make it along this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Alternatively the Travelodge in Guildford Â£34 per night, and according to Google maps the same travel time from both, Woking 4 miles to West Hill, Guildford 5 miles, travel time 11mins, give or take traffic or course.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be happy with either mate - wherever the majority are looking to book and with a curry house nearby :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2015)

In the diary, looking forward to it. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2015)

Have we been there before?


----------



## Crow (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice! 

I had to withdraw when it was held at West Hill last time so am really looking forward to this after reading all the great reports from 2013.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll be happy with either mate - wherever the majority are looking to book and with a curry house nearby :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking on Google maps Woking Central Travelodge seems to be better than Guildford as there appears to be a plethora of eateries within staggering distance of the hotel, most within a 5-10min walk.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Looking on Google maps Woking Central Travelodge seems to be better than Guildford as there appears to be a plethora of eateries within staggering distance of the hotel, most within a 5-10min walk.
		
Click to expand...

Walking distance is a massive bonus :whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2015)

Just on the off chance anyone tells the missus they are on a business trip and then gets caught out, this place is a 5mins walk from the Travelodge in Woking

Got caught out?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 3, 2015)

As defending champion, it would be rude not to attend, wouldn't it? :clap:


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 3, 2015)

As a local (Born in Guildford, now live in Woking!) if you're limiting yourself to a Travelodge then stay in Woking. It's in the town center, whereas Guildford is probably a 20/30 minute walk to anywhere except Frankie & Bennies which is next door. However, Guildford town center is much nicer than Woking!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			As defending champion, it would be rude not to attend, wouldn't it? :clap:

View attachment 14234

Click to expand...

+1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 3, 2015)

Will this be open to those without official handicaps? Not bothered about whether or not I'd be allowed to compete for any prizes but wasn't sure what the rules were or if West Hill will allow golfers without a CONGU handicap cert.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 3, 2015)

rickg said:



			This is just for info for people's diaries.
We don't need any money yet....Don't need any names yet.

Date: Monday 5th October 2015
Venue: West Hill
Price: Â£55 for Golf, bacon rolls, coffee, 2 course carvery
HFH website donation:Â£35
Total cost Â£90

Normal cost (with a 3 course meal) is Â£98 without prizes etc, so you can Richart has worked his magic again. :thup:

I'll be looking to set up this years HFH charity page later this month and will post full details of how to pay at that time.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff sir ðŸ‘ however too far for me to travel 

however look forward to another one of your auction specials nearer the time and he you all enjoy the day and raise funds for search a worthy cause


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Really hope that I can make it this year, really disappointed to miss the last one. Will have to start drafting the bext begging email and see what I can find to auction


----------



## rickg (Mar 3, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Will this be open to those without official handicaps? Not bothered about whether or not I'd be allowed to compete for any prizes but wasn't sure what the rules were or if West Hill will allow golfers without a CONGU handicap cert.
		
Click to expand...

We have allowed Forummers without CONGU handicaps to play in the past.
The West Hill website actually states the following:

*"HANDICAPS	- Whilst we do not require the production of a handicap certificate, we ask that all visitors can play to a 24 handicap or less"*

We will make an official announcement in due course about players without a CONGU handicap. My initial thoughts are that they would be allowed to play, but not win the main Trophy.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll have to check my diary for this one, always sounds like great crack.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 4, 2015)

I may well try and make an appearance to this to see what the fuss is all about! People seem to love it, so it must me a good thing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick my name down please. Really looking forward already


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Well done,  looking forward to this already.  Hopefully i wont get lost on the way to the  tees this time &#62982;
		
Click to expand...

Just lucky we didn't stick you with a 2 shot penalty on your first hole Mush.
Oh, you blobbed it anyway


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2015)

Can I play with Foxholer, guest100718 and GMAC?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2015)

matt71 said:



			Great stuff sir &#62541; however too far for me to travel 

however look forward to another one of your auction specials nearer the time and he you all enjoy the day and raise funds for search a worthy cause 

Click to expand...

Matt, about 8 of the NW hillbillies went down for 2 nights and made a long weekend of it last time, a few of us may do the same again. It was a boss few days.:thup:


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Can I play with Foxholer, guest100718 and GMAC?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you were playing ? 




			"HANDICAPS	- Whilst we do not require the production of a handicap certificate, we ask that all visitors can play to a 24 handicap or less"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Would be great if the NW , NE boys and the few Scots coild make it again


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

Can i tee off from somewhere within the same county as the club house this time? Pretty please? I have been good and not taken the mickey out out Richards hair or Rick's constant club changing at all lately!


Oops..


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Can i tee off from somewhere within the same county as the club house this time? Pretty please? I have been good and not taken the mickey out out Richards hair or Rick's constant club changing at all lately!


Oops..
		
Click to expand...


Rickg has been using his Dunlop`s or whatever they are for ages now! According to his sig anyhow.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Rickg has been using his Dunlop`s or whatever they are for ages now! According to his sig anyhow.
		
Click to expand...

Shots fired!!!

Looking forward to teeing up with you on the 6th Al!


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Can I play with Foxholer, guest100718 and GMAC?
		
Click to expand...

Graeme Mcdowell?


----------



## Midnight (Mar 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just lucky we didn't stick you with a 2 shot penalty on your first hole Mush.
Oh, you blobbed it anyway


Click to expand...

knob&#128514;


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Shots fired!!!

Looking forward to teeing up with you on the 6th Al!
		
Click to expand...


Is that furthest from the clubhouse?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Is that furthest from the clubhouse? 

Click to expand...

Felt like it when i walked there last time...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2015)

Are any of you southern softies going to get a special pass to stay out after 9.30pm this time.

Edit: Apart from Nasher who was still out, although he was in the land of nod.


----------



## Scazza (Mar 4, 2015)

Not attended for a couple years and hopefully will be more active on the forum again so will be looking to get involved here!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Have to make one of these , hopefuly this year , will keep an eye on this


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2015)

Should be up for this if I can get the time off work.


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Felt like it when i walked there last time...
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			You're welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as Rooter knows the quickest way to the 6th now it's only fair he does it again this year so he can direct his playing partners


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Seeing as Rooter knows the quickest way to the 6th now it's only fair he does it again this year so he can direct his playing partners 

Click to expand...

This time, i wont walk down the 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc etc. I will go direct! 

A tip for anyone that has to do it, cross the 2nd, past the 3rd tee box and 4th green and then walk up the 5th! Also take note of the pin position of the 5th, as if you are having a long approach, the green can be out of sight due to the hill.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			I'm in Rick.:whoo:

Click to expand...

This is one of those times when a comma makes a huge difference to a sentence :rofl:


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A tip for anyone that has to do it
		
Click to expand...

Follow you!:rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			This is one of those times when a comma makes a huge difference to a sentence :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


BOOM :clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are any of you southern softies going to get a special pass to stay out after 9.30pm this time.

Edit: Apart from Nasher who was still out, although he was in the land of nod.
		
Click to expand...

Think I timed my exit perfectly - just as Stu was in full flow and Paul was starting to dribble


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think I timed my exit perfectly - just as Stu was in full flow and Paul was starting to dribble 

Click to expand...


9th tee ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			9th tee ?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

It wasn't as bad as the next morning bright and early as everyone is chatting in car park outside the hotel to hear a strange noise and to turn around and see a naked fish in the window shouting random things at people :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			This is one of those times when a comma makes a huge difference to a sentence :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Smutty mind.:angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2015)

Midnight said:



			knob&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Now that's not nice


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Matt, about 8 of the NW hillbillies went down for 2 nights and made a long weekend of it last time, a few of us may do the same again. It was a boss few days.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 If you liked North Hants, you will love West Hill. I am sure there will be other local games for the Sunday and Tuesday.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Now that's not nice
		
Click to expand...

 I think you might need to report that comment, though only if it is a lie.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Matt, about 8 of the NW hillbillies went down for 2 nights and made a long weekend of it last time, a few of us may do the same again. It was a boss few days.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			If you liked North Hants, you will love West Hill. I am sure there will be other local games for the Sunday and Tuesday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect to North Hants which was very nice, West Hill IMO is in another league


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Matt, about 8 of the NW hillbillies went down for 2 nights and made a long weekend of it last time, a few of us may do the same again. It was a boss few days.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to the NW v NE match ups again, we wuz robbed last time, no pun intended 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be great if the NW , NE boys and the few Scots coild make it again
		
Click to expand...

Me and Kraxx have our holidays in and are hoping to make a long weekend of it again, 7 days and 7 rounds of golf



Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

It wasn't as bad as the next morning bright and early as everyone is chatting in car park outside the hotel to hear a strange noise and to turn around and see a naked fish in the window shouting random things at people :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying Fish was naked, or it was shaped like a fish, actually I was there and I'm still having nightmares about little tiddlers


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Looking forward to the NW v NE match ups again, we wuz robbed last time, no pun intended 



Me and Kraxx have our holidays in and are hoping to make a long weekend of it again, 7 days and 7 rounds of golf



Are you saying Fish was naked, or it was shaped like a fish, actually I was there and I'm still having nightmares about little tiddlers
		
Click to expand...

Good to know the NE boys will be playing. Any chance that you could bring a translator with you this time ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking forward to maybe going out over the weekend for a few beers with the northerners. Mind you seeing the state of some at North Hants I may regret that


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Good to know the NE boys will be playing. Any chance that you could bring a translator with you this time ?

Click to expand...

wey aye marra

You may also find this useful, Geordie Translator


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Good to know the NE boys will be playing. Any chance that you could bring a translator with you this time ?

Click to expand...

After a round with each of them I started to understand them - until Kraxx got a cold !! A Geordie with a blocked nose - no idea what was being said

Both top blokes though - wonder what colour the Khamelion will be this year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			wey aye hinny
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we just need to feed it through Babelfish. In the old days we could have had Ceefax subtitles on page 888


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Maybe we just need to feed it through Babelfish. In the old days we could have had Ceefax subtitles on page 888
		
Click to expand...

Just edited me post as I realised that hinny is the auld woman or the wife.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			After a round with each of them I started to understand them - until Kraxx got a cold !! A Geordie with a blocked nose - no idea what was being said

Both top blokes though - wonder what colour the Khamelion will be this year
		
Click to expand...

Thinking maybe


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			After a round with each of them I started to understand them - until Kraxx got a cold !! A Geordie with a blocked nose - no idea what was being said

Both top blokes though - wonder what colour the Khamelion will be this year
		
Click to expand...

 He gve me that cold, and it turned into Southern Man Flu.

I am sure West Hill has a strict colour dress code.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Thinking maybe






Click to expand...

That is quality !!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			He gve me that cold, and it turned into Southern Man Flu.

I am sure West Hill has a strict colour dress code.

Click to expand...

I have some special IJP trousers for the occasion


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Good to know the NE boys will be playing. Any chance that you could bring a translator with you this time ?

Click to expand...

Div'nt fret yersen Rich, I'll use my Jedi powers to bring enlightment


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm tempted to get a special pair of FJ's for the day


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That is quality !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like H4H day will have to be pink then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Looks like H4H day will have to be pink then
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

It will be a a lilac day for me


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Looks like H4H day will have to be pink then
		
Click to expand...

 Pink theme would be good. Everyone dressed as the pink panther.:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Pink theme would be good. Everyone dressed as the pink panther.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Bonus 

I have a pink panther outfit !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bonus 

I have a pink panther outfit !
		
Click to expand...

Onesie?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

Had a quick look around and found these


]


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bonus 

I have a pink panther outfit !
		
Click to expand...

 Why doesn't that surprise me.:mmm:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2015)

I might just be able to squeeze this in this year. Love West Hill :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Why doesn't that surprise me.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Think the wife has a care bear one you can borrow ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

Surely there has to be some forfeit for the worse dressed golfer on the day.


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely there has to be some forfeit for the worse dressed golfer on the day.
		
Click to expand...

 After your recent bet, I would be quite happy if you promise to keep your clothes on.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think the wife has a care bear one you can borrow ? 

Click to expand...

 Not sure you should be discussing your dressing up games on a golf forum.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm tempted to get a special pair of FJ's for the day
		
Click to expand...

You do surprise me


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yet again it falls right in the middle of my holidays


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Yet again it falls right in the middle of my holidays  

Click to expand...

It's allmost like its planned


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You do surprise me 

Click to expand...

Thought I might


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's allmost like its planned 



Click to expand...

I bet you chose the date


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I bet you chose the date  



Click to expand...

I'm not that nasty


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not that nasty 

Click to expand...

I know you are gutted I can't make it


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Are you saying Fish was naked, or it was shaped like a fish, actually I was there and I'm still having nightmares about little tiddlers
		
Click to expand...

I'll have you know it's what's commonly known in fisherman's jargon as a Whopper, and fishermen never exaggerate, do they :mmm:


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, I've got the day off so will be there for definite. I'll be heading down Saturday at some point but would be looking for a knock on Sunday if anyone can accomodate.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll have you know it's what's commonly known in fisherman's jargon as a Whopper, and fishermen never exaggerate, do they :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully it was the one that got away


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 4, 2015)

Val said:



			Ok, I've got the day off so will be there for definite. I'll be heading down Saturday at some point but would be looking for a knock on Sunday if anyone can accomodate.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to play Kenilworth with me if you want Martin.


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Val said:



			Ok, I've got the day off so will be there for definite. I'll be heading down Saturday at some point but would be looking for a knock on Sunday if anyone can accomodate.
		
Click to expand...

 There should be games available at Bearwood Lakes and Blackmoor. Priority will be given to those travelling the furthest. Details nearer the time.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			There should be games available at Bearwood Lakes and Blackmoor. Priority will be given to those travelling the furthest. Details nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff, thanks Richard


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Welcome to play Kenilworth with me if you want Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks Nick


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 4, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			As defending champion, it would be rude not to attend, wouldn't it? :clap:

View attachment 14234

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			+1

Click to expand...

+2 Does LD count?

Yes please I will be there, WH is a top track.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fish might take you to the North Camp Pub if your feeling in a friendly mood 

Click to expand...

I'm barred, although they shouldn't recognise me now :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2015)

richart said:



			If you liked North Hants, you will love West Hill. I am sure there will be other local games for the Sunday and Tuesday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich.

If, I can get 1-2 like minded from the NW to go, I'm there.



Khamelion said:



			Looking forward to the NW v NE match ups again, we wuz robbed last time, no pun intended 

We would have beaten them, but we were nobbled by having a certain Yorkshire/ex Northeasterner in our team who was a fifth columnist (tbf he was injured, and an injured 85 year old is not ideal).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 5, 2015)

richart said:



			There should be games available at Bearwood Lakes and Blackmoor. Priority will be given to those travelling the furthest. Details nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

I have already promised 2 people a game on the Sunday. I will ask nearer the time if I can have an extra tee time - if so, potential for 5 more, if not 1


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Can I play with Foxholer, guest100718 and GMAC?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you're playing on your own


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Looks like you're playing on your own 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't be the 1st time I've played with myself


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 5, 2015)

Rick

I am more than happy to help with some of the organising this year.

Also if anyone is coming down the A1 on the Saturday and wants to play in Hertfordshire I will be happy to host 3 people.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

I am more than happy to help with some of the organising this year.

Also if anyone is coming down the A1 on the Saturday and wants to play in Hertfordshire I will be happy to host 3 people.
		
Click to expand...

I dare say myself and Kraxx would take you up on this offer again, but this time, return the more than generous hospitality.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 5, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I dare say myself and Kraxx would take you up on this offer again, but this time, return the more than generous hospitality.
		
Click to expand...

Will be happy to see you again, plus I will try and get another from down "sarf" so we can have a mini match.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Will be happy to see you again, plus I will try and get another from down "sarf" so we can have a mini match.
		
Click to expand...

Ello Mate and i think im off that Sat so will check the diary and could join you :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 5, 2015)

I will be making it a 3 day event again this year.
Will be looking for a game Sunday[sorted] and Tuesday.
Tuesday for 2 people.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I will be making it a 3 day event again this year.
Will be looking for a game Sunday[sorted] and Tuesday.
Tuesday for 2 people.
		
Click to expand...

Where you playing Sunday ? Is your dad coming this year ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			I have already promised 2 people a game on the Sunday. I will ask nearer the time if I can have an extra tee time - if so, potential for 5 more, if not 1
		
Click to expand...

Paul 

Can i steal that last place with you and the two others 

Tried to send PM but your full


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2015)

I may be after a game on the Sunday but as of yet I have absolutely no idea what the score is regarding travel and accommodation. Would be nice to meet up for a bevy or 10 on either Sunday and/or Monday nights mind


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul 

Can i steal that last place with you and the two others 

Tried to send PM but your full 

Click to expand...

same old scou..........


----------



## JamesR (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm going to try to make a week of it and travel from Surrey up to Woburn and watch a few days of the British Masters, so if anyone fancies a game on the Tuesday or Wednesday that'd be great.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 5, 2015)

I am more than likely up for this again this year, wouldn't mind a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday Richart


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul 

Can i steal that last place with you and the two others 

Tried to send PM but your full 

Click to expand...

no probs Phil. that is the 4-ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			no probs Phil. that is the 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - shall we take on the other two


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent - shall we take on the other two 

Click to expand...

:rofl:You could try but it will end in tears:ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent - shall we take on the other two 

Click to expand...

sounds like a winning team! Although don't expect any gimmies!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			sounds like a winning team! Although don't expect any gimmies!! 

Click to expand...

Too right - seen Tony putt


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			After a round with each of them I started to understand them - until Kraxx got a cold !! A Geordie with a blocked nose - no idea what was being said

Both top blokes though - wonder what colour the Khamelion will be this year
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring me tunes down with me this time...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 5, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I dare say myself and Kraxx would take you up on this offer again, but this time, return the more than generous hospitality.
		
Click to expand...

i'll second that Khamelion


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			+2 Does LD count?

Yes please I will be there, WH is a top track.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not when your previous 8 drives had all gone in the clag..........


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll be down for this, will be looking for a game on the Sunday but I'll be off home after West Hill on the Monday.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

If you are playing at Blackmoor on the Sunday Rich, would there be room at Chez Hart on Sunday night????
Long way for a doddery old git to have to travel.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			If you are playing at Blackmoor on the Sunday Rich, would there be room at Chez Hart on Sunday night????
Long way for a doddery old git to have to travel.


Click to expand...


Loads of us will be staying in a hotel nearby for the night :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Loads of us will be staying in a hotel nearby for the night :thup:
		
Click to expand...


I don't drink anymore Phil.
Not since the operation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I don't drink anymore Phil.
Not since the operation
		
Click to expand...

Dont have to drink mate - i dont really drink as well.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I don't drink anymore Phil.
Not since the operation
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Dont have to drink mate - i dont really drink as well.
		
Click to expand...

Last year, LiverpoolPhil, Pokerjoke, Kraxx and myself were all on Orange and Lemonade, I was driving, but I'm not a big drinker.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I'm going to try to make a week of it and travel from Surrey up to Woburn and watch a few days of the British Masters, so if anyone fancies a game on the Tuesday or Wednesday that'd be great.
		
Click to expand...

Tues/Weds do you mean up near Woburn or down in Surrey. If the former then half hour north Northants County have their pairs open on the Wed 7th and its cracking value for a decent course (assuming the greens are back to their usual level). Think Im heading up there with Fish but expect we'd be able to get another


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2015)

So, where are we staying on the Sunday?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

Val said:



			So, where are we staying on the Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

I think the best place looks the Travelodge in Woking 

Im prob going to book in there for Sun and Monday


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the best place looks the Travelodge in Woking 

Im prob going to book in there for Sun and Monday
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll book in there. Sun and Mon for me too


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

Me & Hobbit stayed in Guildford last time and a few of us all met up in the town and had a decent few beers and a curry, will be looking to do the same.


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2015)

Could anyone that raises any money for the H4H charity, just hold onto the money until Rick sets up the new 2015 giving page. Please do not use the last years North Hants site.

Thanks to all those that have already started raising money.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2015)

Got issues. Annual leave refused. Mind you as I'm soon to be entering the job market I may be in pastures new by then and will say I have holiday booked so not all lost yet


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got issues.
		
Click to expand...

Your telling me...


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am more than likely up for this again this year, wouldn't mind a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday Richart 

Click to expand...

Would love to play there as well, if poss. 
Sorry a bout last year Team, but Now shoulder injury is sorted I may not be such a liability in the N v S match....  but then......?
Talking of liabilities, can Fish not be in charge of 'organising' the Â£35 a head curry banquet! otherwise there 'll be guys from Bradford heading South just to work that night.!!!
Also, whilst on Northrrn matters Hobbit, I don't think it's a good idea to have a Teessider interpreting a Geordie for a Southerner to understand.....  just saying


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll definitely be up for this... last year was amazing and West Hill is, as mentioned before, on a higher level. Cannae wait!


----------



## Wilson (Mar 10, 2015)

I am very much interested in this, depending on work and family commitments.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got issues. Annual leave refused. Mind you as I'm soon to be entering the job market I may be in pastures new by then and will say I have holiday booked so not all lost yet
		
Click to expand...

"cough cough, i'm sick..."


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2015)

philly169 said:



			"cough cough, i'm sick..."
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how tough Homers boss would be if he got *caught* hopefully not as bad as what the guy got in the link.


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got issues. Annual leave refused. Mind you as I'm soon to be entering the job market I may be in pastures new by then and will say I have holiday booked so not all lost yet
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully you will not have a problem getting time off for the Hillside Champs. Rickg will be monitoring the situation closely.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2015)

philly169 said:



			"cough cough, i'm sick..."
		
Click to expand...

He works in a hospital! They would probably tell him to come in for a consultation!! :lol:


----------



## john0 (Mar 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			He works in a hospital! They would probably tell him to come in for a consultation!! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 He works in the hospital?? I always thought he was one of the patients......


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2015)

john0 said:



			He works in the hospital?? I always thought he was one of the patients......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 14375

Click to expand...

:rofl:

That's a coffee covered iPad now !!!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 14375

Click to expand...

Jeez! Its actually him! 

I think I might have wee'd a little laughing so much!


----------

